# FCS Kali Ground Clip



## Charleston Combat (Sep 18, 2008)

Quick clip of some of the ground work of FCS Kali! This was filmed at the last Gathering. Enjoy Brad


----------



## graywolf (Oct 12, 2008)

WOW....Howard


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks for the clip!


----------



## Guro Harold (Oct 20, 2008)

Cool, I remember seeing this in Tampa!


----------

